# cat with inverted nipple. please help



## Felicia yohn

Hello. My cat has a inverted nipple and I squeezed the stuff out of it because I did research online and peoplr said to squeeze the stuff. But now there is a red bubble like thing there. Is this normal?


----------



## Heather72754

Please take your cat to the vet, there is no way for us to know what is wrong. But if there is a 'red bubble thing' there, it's definitely not normal.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Vet visit definitely!!


----------

